

OCaml 4.02.0 released - mercurial
http://caml.inria.fr/ocaml/release.en.html

======
mercurial
I'm personally looking forward to trying out the new compiler, if only to see
if it can reduce the size of the executables it generates from "huge" to
simply "big".

